
Apply HN: Rendezvoux – Host an event whenever, wherever - ivanbrens
https://medium.com/@ivanbrens/hello-we-are-rendezvoux-and-we-want-to-change-the-world-35cf1dc5d4fe#.9d1xjevv5
======
akyker20
Hey guys! I really like this idea. Can you tell me a bit about what types of
events you foresee people posting. For instance, would I post my dinner plans
as an event?

~~~
fmontes1624
Great question,

So I foresee events going from a micro scale for private gatherings (ie:
bbq's, bdays, game day viewings). Or they could rise in scale to things such
as your first live gig as a band or a sporting tournament open to the public.
There really is no size limitation.

However, dinner plans for two may not fall into what we had envisioned. But
for example, if you plan on renting a place out for dinner to your closest
friends/family, then that would make sense. Then you could set tags to the
event to give people an idea of what type of dinner it'll be. This, along with
tags on individuals, allows those considering the event to get an idea of what
to expect in order to connect with people they relate to or connect with those
who'll bring them out of their shell.

My ideal event would be a hamburger cook-off. Host one and I'll be the firs to
attend.

------
fmontes1624
Hello folks, my name is Frank and I am also one of the co-founders of
Rendezvoux. Feel free to ask away.

------
ivanbrens
Hey guys, co-founder of Rendezvoux here. I'll answer questions if you have
them.

